# خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

خطيبتى حبيبتى .. لما تستعبط

خطيبتى حبيبتى أموره
تشبه زهرة الياسمين
جمال وحلاوه وخفة
دم ورقه وحنين
شعنونه ولما تغير
بتبقى شبه المجانين
حبها مكلبش جوايا
وأنا ليها نور العين
بس ساعات تستعبط
وعبطها يبان للناظرين
فى مره ياساده
كنا الاتنين متواعدين
نخرج نتمشى فى
نص البلد ساعتين
لهوايه عندنا اسمها
الفرجه على الفتارين
والأيد فى الأيد
وكيس اللب المتين
الحاله أخر رومانسيه
وفى الحب منشكحين
لحد ماوقفنا قدام
جواهرجى دهبه سمين
البنت وقفت متبنجه
ولسانها مدلدل مترين
وعينيها برقوا بشده
تقولش بقوا كلوبين
ياحلوه.. يابنت.. ولاترد
كأنها طرشت الودنين
قربت على ودانها
قلت أقرى المعوزتين
لحسن تكون ممسوسه
وأفك المس اللعين
أخيرا مسكتنى من
أيدىبأيد عرقانين
ودخلت المحل..وعرقى
سال على الخدين
سألت البياع بكام
الطقم أبو لونين
وزن وابتسم وقال
من الألافات عشرين
هزت كتافها كأ نها
بنت البرنس حسنين
قالت مش بطا ل
وبصتلى بعين واسعين
سألتنى رأيك ايه
ياحبيبى نقشتهم حلوين
همست فى ودانها
ليلتك أنهارده طين
أبتسمت بسمه عريضه
عرضها حوالى مترين
قلت خلاص بكره
نيجى مع الوالدين
واشتريه ليكى ياربيع
الزهر والريا حين
خرجنا وضغطى أرتفع
وزاد على المتين
ناديت على مشروع
وع البيت رحنا مروحين
هى قاعده بتحلم
وأنا مقهور وحزين
على باب العماره
بلغت فرار المطاردين
وهات جرى ع
السلم وداست بنزين
وأنا وراها طيران
نفاثه فيها محركين
أقفى يا سبب جنونى
أقفى ليلتك طين
أنتى بتستعبطى يا بنت
أقفى يا بنت المجانين
وحياة أبوكى ما سايبك
حوريكى أنا مين
دخلت شقتها بتضحك
وضحكتها أمل محنين
من غلبى ضحكت
ضحكه ليها رنين
وقلت فى سرى
بحبك قوى يا ياسمين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سامحونى يا بنات :smi411:

منتظرة تعليقاتكم​


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ههههههههههههههههههه
عسل بجد
موضوع جمييييييل ودمه خفييييييييف


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

شكرااااااااا ليكى يا تويتى
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

دمه خفيف


----------



## فادية (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا


----------



## *malk (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

جميلة اوىىىىىىى


----------



## meraaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

_هههههههههههههههههههه
نو كمينت غير انها ضحكتنى اوى 
ميرسى ياقمر_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



gift قال:


> دمه خفيف



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوة جدا



ميرسى لمرورك يا فادية ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



keky قال:


> جميلة اوىىىىىىى



ميرسى لمرورك يا كيكى يا عسولة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



meraaa قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه
> نو كمينت غير انها ضحكتنى اوى
> ميرسى ياقمر_​



طيب الحمدلله يا ميرا انه ضحكك اوى
وشكرا على المرورك يا عسل ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع تحفة يا مرمر 

شكرا على تعبك الجميل​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*مش معقول يا مرمر ايه الغزل العفيف دا*
*دا عاجبتني جدا*
*وبفكر ابقي اعملها في خطيبي*
*بجد شعر تحفه زيك بشكرك عليه*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههههه
عثل يا خواتى عثل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع تحفة يا مرمر
> 
> شكرا على تعبك الجميل​



أيوة يابنى طبعا مواضيعى كلها تحفة :a63:
ولسه الباقية تأتى :yahoo:ههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور ياروكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



mero_engel قال:


> *مش معقول يا مرمر ايه الغزل العفيف دا*
> *دا عاجبتني جدا*
> *وبفكر ابقي اعملها في خطيبي*
> *بجد شعر تحفه زيك بشكرك عليه*​



هههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياميرو هتعملى الشعر ده فى خطيبك
طيب متقوليلش مرمر اللى قالته علشان الراجل ميدعيش عليا هههههههههه
وشكر لمرورك يا ميرو ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> عثل يا خواتى عثل​



طيب افهم ايه انا يابنت الفادى
الموضوع اللى عسل ولا اناااااااااا
طيب خلاص همشيها انا اللى عسل هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يابنت الفادى​


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

:big29:حلوه قوى:big29:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

:big29::big29::big29:
:36_3_11::36_3_11:
:36_11_10:​

*ربنا يهديكى يارب وترجعى للمواضيع الحلوة وتسيبك من موضوع الرياسة 
انتى فنانة مش بتاعت سياسة يا مرمر يا قمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:
> :36_3_11::36_3_11:
> :36_11_10:​
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا يوحنا بس ربنا يبعد عننا سيزار 
شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :big29:حلوه قوى:big29:



ميرسى لمرورك يا تونى ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*ايه احنا هنلبخ مالك ومال الريس بقى
ولا اجيبهولك 
انا حايشوا عنكم بالعافية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه احنا هنلبخ مالك ومال الريس بقى
> ولا اجيبهولك
> انا حايشوا عنكم بالعافية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ايه ده يا يوحنا ده انا قلت خلاص 
وبعدين ايه حايشوا عنى بالعافية دى 
طيب خاليه يورينى عايز يعمل ايه وانا مستنيــــــــة أشوف
لالالا بقى انا هرجع مرمر تانى رئيسة الحزب النسائى 
مش هينفع معاكم غير كده
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*ما احنا قولنا ربنا يهديكى يا ست العاقلين حقك عليا 

خلاص بقى ما تعيطيش مش ها جيبوا 
امشى يا سيزار علشان مرمر ما تزعلش منك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ميـــــــن سيزار ده اساسا اللى ممكن يزعلنى ...
يابنى خالينى ساكتة أحسن ههههههههههههههههههه
أستغفر الله العظيم ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميـــــــن سيزار ده اساسا اللى ممكن يزعلنى ...
> يابنى خالينى ساكتة أحسن ههههههههههههههههههه
> أستغفر الله العظيم ​



*انا باقول كده برضه خليكى ساكته احسن 
على فكرة فى منتدى للطبيخ
 روحى اتعلمى حاجة تنفعك واوعى تتزحلقى فى المطبخ 
قصدى فى المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههه​*
leasantr leasantr leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ايه ده يا يوحنا...
ده انت اخدت عليا اوى يابنى ايه ده 
متنساش انى رئيسة الحزب النسائى ههههههههههههههههههه
ولو مسكتش هضمك لحزبنا غصب وأقتدار انت وسيزار كمان 
وأبقى سلميلى على حزب الرجالة يا جميل
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
:t32::t32:​*هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

شيفاك فرحان يا يوحنا هههههههههههههههههه
طيب خلاص انا ضمتك لحزبى طالما هتكون فرحان كده 
ههههههههههههههه
يـــــــــــــــلا أفرحوا يا بنات انضم لنا عضو رجالى جديد 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*انتوا كده يا بنات الواحد يتحايل عليكوا ما ترضوش ولما يتمنع تدوروا عليه 
احنا مش قلنا لك من زمان لازمك راجل علشان يدير الحزب المهرجل بتاعكم 
اقتنعتى دلوقتى 
هتدفعى كام مرتب 
معلش لازم نحط النقط على الحروف من اولها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

يا يوحنا يا بابا..
انا اساسا هضمك عضو ده لو فى مكان ليك 
مش راجل تدير لنا الحزب 
انت بتحلم ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههه
امال انا ايه لازمتى يعنى 
ايه ده خلاص مش عيزينك وخالى سيزار ينفعك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*ايه مامعاكيش فلوس تدفعى مرتبات و لا ايه ظروفك تاخدى سلفة 
معايا ربع جنيه مخروم زى اللى بيعتى بيه الحزب بتاعك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

أنا أبيع الحزب بتاعى... 
وقع بينى بقى وبين الاعضاء 
لا يا بنات متصدقوش ده يوحنا بيهزر كتير
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى يا يوحنا انت اللى بتجر شكلى اهو  
ولما انزل موضوع ترجعوا تعيطوا انت وسيزار
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللهم بلغت ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*اهئ اهئ اهئ 
اللهم فاشهد
يا ست مرمر بركاتك ​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*يا بنتى اللينك اللى فى توقيعك مش شغال ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ايه يا يوحنا براحة عليا شوية ههههههههههه
خضيتنى يا عم 
غلطة مطبعية دلوقتى هيشتغل ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*تصدقى انا غلطان علشان باوضح ليكى انه مش شغالة 
كنت سيبتك  تادنى فى مالطة 
بس علشان خاطر حبيبك 
ربنا يسامحك
وبطلى بقى توقفى لى على الكلمة لتقعى من عليها 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## girl of my lord (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههه
حلو قوووووووووي يامرمر لذيذ 
وابقي سلميلي علي ياسمين وخطيبها


----------



## maria123 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

حلوة ماشي حالها:beee::beee:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



dolly قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلو قوووووووووي يامرمر لذيذ
> وابقي سلميلي علي ياسمين وخطيبها



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يادوللى 
حاضر هوصلك السلام يا جميل
شكرا للمرور ونورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



maria123 قال:


> حلوة ماشي حالها:beee::beee:



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## سيزار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

قطيعه تقطعك انت وياسمين وانقول عليك يا رحمان يا رحيم
انت فاكر ان دا حب ودلع وكدا مافتكرش اصلك انتم الانتين مجانين
وخليكوا فاكرين انه لابد من مستشفى تلم الناس المعاتيه

شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



سيزار قال:


> قطيعه تقطعك انت وياسمين وانقول عليك يا رحمان يا رحيم
> انت فاكر ان دا حب ودلع وكدا مافتكرش اصلك انتم الانتين مجانين
> وخليكوا فاكرين انه لابد من مستشفى تلم الناس المعاتيه
> 
> شكرا



هههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك بس يا سيزار ومال ياسمين 
دول اتنين مخاطيب مع بعضهم احنا مالنا هههههههههههههههههههه
ده انت غريب يا سيزار ​


----------



## asula (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

حلو كثير 
شكرا والرب ينور حياتك​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

اتنين مجانين واتلمو على بعض ربنا يوفق سعيد وسعيدة


----------



## christ my lord (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد تحفة مش عارف اعلق اقول اية بس انا وقعت من كتر الضحك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



كيمو كريمة قال:


> ههههههههههههه جميلة والله



ميرسى لمرورك يا كيمو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



asula قال:


> حلو كثير
> شكرا والرب ينور حياتك​



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ايه الاستعباط ده كله انا خايف اتعدي هههههههههههههه بس بجد روعة احبكم انا لما تعترفوا بالحقيقة شطرين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> اتنين مجانين واتلمو على بعض ربنا يوفق سعيد وسعيدة



ميرسى يا مرمورة لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



يوساب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد تحفة مش عارف اعلق اقول اية بس انا وقعت من كتر الضحك*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقعت من الكرسى طيب قمت ولا تحب مساعدة 
ميرسى يا يوساب لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

شكرا لمرورك يا ملك العقرب
بس شكلك مقريتش الموضوع كويس 
ومفيش نورت الموضوع ليك بقى
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة اوى ​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اقولك اية بس حرام عليكى بقى وجعنى من الضحك​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههههه
تحفة تحفة تحفة بجددددددددد
ميرسي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة اوى ​



_*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اقولك اية بس حرام عليكى بقى وجعنى من الضحك​



_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
لا انا طبعا ميخلصنيش انى بقك يوجعك يا ايرينى 
سلامتك يا بقها ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة تحفة تحفة بجددددددددد
> ميرسي



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*


----------



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

*       ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




                 ايه يامرمر ده دانتى شردتينا خالص الله يسمحك 




           لا بث نيس توبيك 





         اكيد خطبطه دى دخلت موضوعى بتاع العقلين الانتى دخلتيه 



             رقم 3333333333 هه فكراه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:



             هشت بينى وبينك اوعى تقولى لحد *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

هههههههههههههههه من عنوانة اكيد مرمر مارو ههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي انا هوريكي:ranting::a82:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

_*هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا بوكساية 
بس ااااااااايه السياح ده  :t32:
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



marounandrew قال:


> هههههههههههههههه من عنوانة اكيد مرمر مارو ههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشي انا هوريكي:ranting::a82:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اندروا :act23: حرام عليك 
ده انا بقول مذكرااااات شاب 
دايما كده ظالمنى هو انت جبت سيرتكم دلوقتى
ماشى يا جميل ليك يووووووووووم هههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



ايه ده يا ياسمين..

احم احم.. قصدي يا مرمر هههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه اوووووووووووووووووي

وربنا يكون في عون الشباب الغلبانين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> ايه ده يا ياسمين..
> 
> احم احم.. قصدي يا مرمر هههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
حاسب بقى... :act23: اسمى مرمر :budo: 
مش عايزين لخبطة هههههههههههه
الله ياخويا والنبى الله يكون فى عونهم :ura1: هههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا باشا ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه

موضييييييعك كلها تحفة يا مرمر فعلا 

بجد انتى عسوووووولة خالص 

ده انا بقيت بدور على مواضيعك بجد ​


----------



## vetaa (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

يعنى ازاى نسامحك يعنى
مش منظر خالص كده
ابتديت اشك فيكى تصدقى
هههههههههه

حلو يا مرمر


----------



## merj07 (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

oh thanx it is nice poetry


----------



## zakareya (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

التسبيح هو روح العقيده متشكرين علي التسبيحه و الرب معك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*

جميلة خالص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: خطيبتى حبيبتى لما تستعبط...مذكرات شاب*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضييييييعك كلها تحفة يا مرمر فعلا
> 
> ...



*ميررررررررسى ياقمر على كلامك الجميل كلك ذوق 

نورتى الموضوع ياعسل*​


----------



## يوستيكا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه بجد جميله جداا


----------

